# The SP Pleasuredome



## 480

AKA the Bear House.


OK SP ladies... show me what you got!


----------



## 480

You know you love it.


----------



## DayLightSun

That's my song! What the hell Bear!:crazy:
The Alcohol thread...


----------



## slowriot




----------



## TreeBob

SP? Why is this thread here and why are only NT talking in it?


----------



## DayLightSun

We have love for the SPs...roud:


----------



## slowriot

TreeBob said:


> SP? Why is this thread here and why are only NT talking in it?


i totally agree



DayLightSun said:


> We have love for the SPs...roud:


We do?


----------



## TreeBob

DayLightSun said:


> We have love for the SPs...roud:


You lie. I know this to be true.


----------



## DayLightSun

Me lie? Why? Why would are even care to lie.


----------



## TreeBob

DayLightSun said:


> Me lie? Why? Why would are even care to lie.


Shit, she's drunk.


----------



## slowriot

go hump her leg, Im taking the neck this time


----------



## TreeBob

slowriot said:


> go hump her leg, Im taking the neck this time


On it. :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun

I seem to be popular right now...
wows....
wait I have a gun that says treebob and slowriot will die if they touch me....:bored:


----------



## TreeBob

DayLightSun said:


> I seem to be popular right now...
> wows....
> wait I have a gun that says treebob and slowriot will die if they touch me....:bored:


You can't fool us, we know guns can't talk. *grabs leg*


----------



## DayLightSun

That's it! 
Shoots you on your arm to mess with you then shots you in the chest to stun you. 
Then gives you about 5 secs of pain... Then shots you in the head. 
That will teach you.


----------



## TreeBob

DayLightSun said:


> That's it!
> Shoots you on your arm to mess with you then shots you in the chest to stun you.
> Then gives you about 5 secs of pain... Then shots you in the head.
> That will teach you.


Until now I thought S&M was all bad. Thank you for opening my eyes to it. Now come here!


----------



## DayLightSun

TreeBob said:


> Until now I thought S&M was all bad. Thank you for opening my eyes to it. Now come here!


To bad your dead.:bored:


----------



## slowriot

* covers her her eyes while humping her neck*

edit: wow I was getting excited there


----------



## DayLightSun

slowriot said:


> * covers her her eyes while humping her neck*
> 
> edit: wow I was getting excited there


Ur freaking weird...
jumps up and grasps a hold of your blond hair and cuts your neck.
Then uses your neck as a puppet.
Hello there. I used to be slow riot...
Now I'm a bleeding gushing neck. hahaha


----------



## slowriot

haha! You killed the wrong fellow I dont have blonde hair

*runs away into the darkness laughing loudly*


----------

